# Udruga RODA > O Udruzi > Rodine podružnice - Rodine aktivnosti širom RH >  Rijeka 15.6. - pregled autosjedalica

## vitekova mamuška

U nedjelju, 15.6.2008. održat ćemo još jedan besplatni pregled autosjedalica u Rijeci. 
Pregled će se održati na parkiralištu Delta, od 9 do 11 sati. 

Roditelji će dobiti praktične savjete i pomoć vezane uz pravilan odabir i korištenje dječjih autosjedalica. 

Molimo roditelje da sa sobom ponesu upute proizvođača te da svakako, ako mogu, povedu i dijete! 

Vidimo se  :D

----------


## ra

:D

----------


## ra

:D

----------


## thalia

neki roditelji će nekim roditeljima donijeti i kopču za Tobija (ako je u međuvremenu nisu izgubili   :Embarassed:  ) pa da provjerim oće'l ti roditelji isto doći?  :Grin:

----------


## ra

> neki roditelji će nekim roditeljima donijeti i kopču za Tobija (ako je u međuvremenu nisu izgubili   ) pa da provjerim oće'l ti roditelji isto doći?


ovo već i ja znam.
doći će   :Wink:

----------


## thalia

> thalia prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> neki roditelji će nekim roditeljima donijeti i kopču za Tobija (ako je u međuvremenu nisu izgubili   ) pa da provjerim oće'l ti roditelji isto doći? 
> 
> 
> ovo već i ja znam.
> doći će


prestrašno koliko ja tu kopču nosim. prepričavat će se ko urbana legenda   :Embarassed:   vitekova je tek malo bila trudna kad sam obećala donijeti. užas   :Embarassed:  x100

----------


## Serpentina

*Thalia* važno je biti dijelom legende  8) 

Kad će ta nedjelja ...  :D

----------


## vitekova mamuška

Sad tek vidim   :Laughing:  
Doći ću, doći, možda ti čak ja namjestim sjedalicu (u zamjenu za kopču   :Razz:  )   :Kiss:

----------


## skviki

:Smile:

----------


## flower

:D

----------

